# FIRST FISH of 2020! Finally



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I was able to go fish for a few minutes yesterday while it was nice out. Only had about 30 minutes to fish so I went to a spot in the Hocking river that has a nice feeder-creek leading into the river. Go enjoy this quick video I got of my first fish of 2020! Also, what is the first species you have caught this year comment down below! subscribe for more action that will be coming in the early spring! I am ready to go catch some saugeye now!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

thats a good crappie spot also, you need to walk down river and fish before the golf cart bridge from the bridge and up about 50 yards is concrete slabs


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> thats a good crappie spot also, you need to walk down river and fish before the golf cart bridge from the bridge and up about 50 yards is concrete slabs


I didn't notice any concrete slabs when I kayaked the Athens stretch!..I'll have to check it out again. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

the concrete is under water, i wade that stretch often the little island under the cart bridge is good also


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> the concrete is under water, i wade that stretch often the little island under the cart bridge is good also


I have found some old train rails and stuff. I'll have to keep a lookout for the slabs..those have to hold fish!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive caught smallies largemouth hybrids eyes crappiewhite bass drum and cats off of them using a baby bass colored shallow shad rap


----------

